# Sage Barista Express - Leak - how to fix it



## life_of_bokey

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, but I'm hoping you'll be able to help me, as I fear I may be soon going through coffee withdrawal symptoms! My Fabulous Sage Barista Express (which I've owned since 2013 making anything between 4 and 10 espressos per day, every day) has developed a leak. Initially I thought it was just a case of the seal in the release valve broken, but after I've managed to open the machine, it looks much worse. I've attached a few photos here and a short video pointing to the leak (hopefully the link is working!). It seems the leak is from the white tube (apologies for my inaccurate technical language) and water drops on the black square rubber seal and is then dropped further down.


Is there any hope in fixing it and if so, what would be your suggestions?

I await your responses with anticipation!


----------



## Cooffe

life_of_bokey said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post, but I'm hoping you'll be able to help me, as I fear I may be soon going through coffee withdrawal symptoms! My Fabulous Sage Barista Express (which I've owned since 2013 making anything between 4 and 10 espressos per day, every day) has developed a leak. Initially I thought it was just a case of the seal in the release valve broken, but after I've managed to open the machine, it looks much worse. I've attached a few photos here and a short video pointing to the leak (hopefully the link is working!). It seems the leak is from the white tube (apologies for my inaccurate technical language) and water drops on the black square rubber seal and is then dropped further down.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/VqdQAqgSb38puF8P7
> 
> Is there any hope in fixing it and if so, what would be your suggestions?
> 
> I await your responses with anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 30152
> 
> 
> View attachment 30153
> 
> 
> View attachment 30154


 It looks as if there's some build up of limescale(?) on the outside of the white housing which would indicate there is water there all the way down. I think you're pointing to a three way valve (not quite sure what it does but it looks as if it is a diverter valve to the water purging system).

Can you still make espresso without losing pressure?


----------



## life_of_bokey

Hi Cooffe,

Thanks for your swift reply! Yes, the machine still works and espressos do come through with what seems like correct pressure. I've been making coffee with the leak for a good few weeks (I really thought the problem was more with a seal at the very bottom and the tray), but I finally thought I needed to check it in more detail.

Yes, the limescale pointed me to where the leak is coming from and I've run the machine a few times with the back off and the leak is only coming from the top of the three-way valve (I've added a video in the link - I'm not sure if you've had a look).


----------



## Cooffe

life_of_bokey said:


> Hi Cooffe,
> 
> Thanks for your swift reply! Yes, the machine still works and espressos do come through with what seems like correct pressure. I've been making coffee with the leak for a good few weeks (I really thought the problem was more with a seal at the very bottom and the tray), but I finally thought I needed to check it in more detail.
> 
> Yes, the limescale pointed me to where the leak is coming from and I've run the machine a few times with the back off and the leak is only coming from the top of the three-way valve (I've added a video in the link - I'm not sure if you've had a look).


 I've tried to have a look but can't actually see the video (might be because I'm on my phone).

As it can still make espresso I'd assume it's not a gasket or anything, although I would recommend having a look at them out of common curtesy if they've never been changed.

So I've had a look and it's actually a safety valve, and there are replacements but I'd ask sage directly to buy a new one (customer support is OK and should help you out). Alternatively, here's an expensive one on Amazon: https://www.amazon.ca/Safety-Various-Breville-Espresso-Machines/dp/B078B49RF5

Hope this helps...

edit: forgot to mention that this is commonly known as an OPV (over-pressure valve) and they do go from time to time. I would expect that the clip has deteriorated or the pipe has. Best thing to do is take it apart and have a look


----------



## life_of_bokey

That's great, Cooffe. Thank you!

I've contacted Sage - we'll see if they respond! I'm sure these parts must be available here in the UK, right?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## El carajillo

The leak appears to come from the small diameter pipe. There is a small spring lip just down from the top, carefully it out then examine the seal on the small pipe. It may just require a new 'O' ring as that is where the leak is from.


----------



## life_of_bokey

Hi all,

It's been a few weeks, so I thought I'd post an update! The coffee machine is now fixed, thanks in large part to you kind people here!

As recommended, I've emailed Sage Appliances about the problem and I have to say they've been absolutely fantastic! Initially, I only explained the problem, attached a few images + the video, asking if they sell spare parts or can help. I also included the background story of the machine (it's 7 years old now!) and how we've been maintaining it. This turned out to be crucial. As per the manual, I would always descale the machine every couple of months and as per the manual, I've been doing so using a mixture of vinegar and water. This way of descaling was at some point in the last few years removed from the manual (I did not know about this), as it apparently isn't 100% efficient. So, Sage got back to me requesting to see the original receipt for the purchase of the machine (luckily, I bought it at John Lewis and had the online receipt) and after a few days emailed me that they will fix the machine for free (through Coffee Classics)! An engineer came in a few days later, replaced the selector valve, but we'd also spotted that the steam wand is sometimes leaking through the head, so he took the machine to their workshop and replaced it as well. All free of charge. The machine arrived today - all working beautifully - and the coffee tastes as great as always!

I have to say that I was really pleasantly surprised by Sage - I haven't even requested a free repair service - they've offered it unprompted! Great service, great coffee machines! Coffee Classics have also been great throughout!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cooffe

life_of_bokey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a few weeks, so I thought I'd post an update! The coffee machine is now fixed, thanks in large part to you kind people here!
> 
> As recommended, I've emailed Sage Appliances about the problem and I have to say they've﻿ been absolutely fantastic! Initially, I only explained the problem, attached a few images + the video, asking if they sell spare parts or can help. I also included the background story of the machine (it's 7 years old now!) and how we've been maintaining it. This turned out to be crucial. As per the manual, I would always descale the machine every couple of months and as per the manual, I've been doing so using a mixture of vinegar and water. This way of descaling was at some point in the last few years removed from the manual (I did not know about this), as it apparently isn't 100% efficient. So, Sage got back to me requesting to see the original receipt for the purchase of the machine (luckily, I bought it at John Lewis and had the online receipt) and after a few days emailed me that they will fix the machine for free (through Coffee Classics)! An engineer came in a few days later, replaced the selector valve, but we'd also spotted that the steam wand is sometimes leaking through the head, so he took the machine to their workshop and replaced it as well. All free of charge. The machine arrived today - all working beautifully - and the coffee tastes as great as always!
> 
> ﻿﻿ I have to say that I was really pleasantly surprised by Sage - I haven't even requested a free repair service - they've offered it unprompted! Great service, great coffee machines! Coffee Classics have also been great throughout!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 Glad to hear that Sage sorted you out mate.


----------



## etaf

i have the same problem, posted here - earlier today








Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine, Leaking


I have just yesterday purchased another Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine. We live in a very hard water area , Chichester , West Sussex , and I have been using tap water , It uses the SAGE Claro Swiss Water Filter, which is supposed to remove some of the limescale elements BUT I...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk




BUT sage now offer an out of warranty repair and full service/checkover at £180 , with 6mth warranty , so i'm thinking about that.... 
however, i purchased a new machine yesterday , mine is 4 years old now - and we live in a very hard water area , so even with de-scaling every couple of months, our taps limescale up in days, so does the water spout on the machine and kettle in days 

shame you cannot get the parts online , looking at youtube , easy fix


----------

